# Updated Collection and Bigger Pics (TISH!)



## couturesista (Feb 20, 2009)

I was looking back at some pics of my collection and I realized that I have added a few more goodies to my collection. So here they are and I have bigger and better pics! Tish would be so proud
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Lashes- I just started wearing lashes and I love'em. I decided not to buy too many until I really master applying them.





Foundation and SS Concealer





Face Essentials and Lipliners





Powders and MSF's- I depotted the Heatherette BP and put in my Select Pressed Powder, cute!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Blushes





Lippies- I totally forgot my Nars Lippies, I could have used this for the LOTD challenge.





Browns/Neutrals





Blues/Greens




Purple/Pink/Gold





MES/ To Be Depotted E/S





Paintpots/Fluidlines





NYX E/S





NYX E/S Pencils





Brushes

























Brush Roll/ Fafi Cosmetic Bag





Thanks for Peeking


----------



## Hilly (Feb 20, 2009)

very nice collection!


----------



## MissResha (Feb 20, 2009)

nice stuff girl!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice stuff! Love your collection!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 20, 2009)

Great Collection I love "SEEING" it!!! You rockin' and rollin now mama!!!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 20, 2009)

Your collection is so cute! I came to the same conclusion with buying lashes. I think falsies look amazing, so I always want to pick them up when I see nice ones, but I SUCK at applying them.

Love the depot staple and put into your LE compact idea.


----------



## nunu (Feb 20, 2009)

Lovely collection!!


----------



## animacani (Feb 20, 2009)

love your collection , what are the blushes you have there?<3


----------



## n_c (Feb 20, 2009)

You've got great stuff!


----------



## lushious_lips (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice collection.


----------



## couturesista (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_love your collection , what are the blushes you have there?<3_

 
Honour, Breezy, LaidBack creme, Dollymix, Peachykeen, Margin, Format (it broke), Sweet William creme, Blunt, HK Tippy.


----------

